# Ontario rat 5



## 590a1 (Feb 1, 2018)

I got this ontario rat 5 for Christmas. I put the multicam skull lanyard on it. The custom kydex sheath should be here one day next week. The fire steel holder, exotac fire rod, flat dark earth handles, and multicam fire cord will also be here next week.
























Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

It is nice knife. Do you bushcraft a lot?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice gift!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It’s a nice knife for the woods and wildlife, and pretty good for any street needs that may arise, by the looks of it.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Looks like a good all purpose knife-- nice gift


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ontario makes excellent knives.


----------



## 590a1 (Feb 1, 2018)

stevekozak said:


> It is nice knife. Do you bushcraft a lot?


No,

My knives are mostly for self defense purposes but I am prepping and am going to start carrying a fire kit with me where ever I go.

I also collect fixed blades as well.

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

590a1 said:


> No,
> 
> My knives are mostly for self defense purposes but I am prepping and am going to start carrying a fire kit with me where ever I go.
> 
> ...


As do I.
At the moment, my only Ontario is a USAF Pilot Survival Knife.
I'm on the hunt for an Ontario USGI M3 Trench Knife. Every few years they make a batch. For the last year they have been Out Of Stock.

Florida has no restrictions on knife carry, with the exception of "ballistic" knives, which actually propel the blade from the handle.
I've been known to wear a Ka-Bar USMC Fighting Knife, and sometimes an M6 bayonet in an M8 scabbard, but honestly any fixed blade over 5" is awkward getting in and out of the bucket seat in my truck.
I like Schrade and Kissing Crane fixed blades for daily wear.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice gift. Hope the knife guru the Tourist wont be too jealous when he sees it.


----------



## 590a1 (Feb 1, 2018)

bigwheel said:


> Nice gift. Hope the knife guru the Tourist wont be too jealous when he sees it.


New scales
















Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

There has to be a better setting for a good picture of that knife


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

SGG said:


> There has to be a better setting for a good picture of that knife


At least he isn't in his skivvies.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

KUSA said:


> At least he isn't in his skivvies.


That's good. Some things are just down right hard to unsee. :vs_OMG:


----------



## 590a1 (Feb 1, 2018)

With rk custom kydex sheath
















Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Nice gift. Hope the knife guru the Tourist wont be too jealous when he sees it.


Of course I'm jealous! While I cannot buy all the knives I want, there always seems to be a great new knife with features I have seldom seen. Of course, now I want this knife, too.

@*590a1*, these are the types of fixed knives I like the best. They look decided simple, yet streamlined. They can fit into most pockets, and have a positive design for routine touch-ups. In short, I cannot think of any project or situation where this knife cannot get you home in one piece. Very nice!


----------



## 590a1 (Feb 1, 2018)

I added an fde tensioner and a length of multicam fire cord to the end of the sheath.
















Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This is the Ontario I lust for, the WWII Mk3 Trench Knife.
They were issued to Army troops who were not normally issued a bayonet - remember, not every soldier carried a Garand or Springfield 1903A3.
It proved to be such a good design that when it was decided late in the war to equip the M1 Carbine with a bayonet, the Mk3 was adapted to this use.
In fact, for the next 30 years or so, this same blade shape and size was standard on bayonets for the M14 and M16.

here is a picture. The next time Ontario makes a batch, one will be mine.
https://www.smkw.com/ontario-mark-iii-trench-knife

I do have a WWII issue M4 bayonet for my M1 Carbines, but it has plastic handles, and looks like an M7 for the M16. Not as cool as the stacked leather handle. And, it was too hard to find, I don't want to carry it - if I have to stick someone it will be lost to the evidence room.


----------



## 590a1 (Feb 1, 2018)

Finished product with exotac fire rod.









Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> This is the Ontario I lust for, the WWII Mk3 Trench Knife.
> They were issued to Army troops who were not normally issued a bayonet - remember, not every soldier carried a Garand or Springfield 1903A3.
> It proved to be such a good design that when it was decided late in the war to equip the M1 Carbine with a bayonet, the Mk3 was adapted to this use.
> In fact, for the next 30 years or so, this same blade shape and size was standard on bayonets for the M14 and M16.
> ...










That would do nicely, and it is a killing knife, it was never intended fo anything else.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> View attachment 111323
> 
> That would do nicely, and it is a killing knife, it was never intended fo anything else.


Yes, indeed.
Whereas the Ka-Bar USMC Fighting Knife was designed to be an all purpose field knife, the M3 was for one thing only.
If you spend a lot of time looking at pictures of WWII fighting men (as I do) and pay close attention, many wore one of these on their web belt in addition to the M1 bayonet.


----------



## bsemler (Mar 6, 2018)

590a1 said:


> I got this ontario rat 5 for Christmas. I put the multicam skull lanyard on it. The custom kydex sheath should be here one day next week. The fire steel holder, exotac fire rod, flat dark earth handles, and multicam fire cord will also be here next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice knife and I got recently rat 7


----------

